# Brake Light Stays On



## joenito5 (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought a 90 Nissan axxess a few months ago and had to recently swap engine, at the time the brake light as working fine. When i swapped the engine (same engine from a 90 nissan stanza) i also swapped the cluster that came from another axxess that i luckily found in the junkyard and had the cluster in MPH instead of KMH because the car was originally from Canada. after swapping both i noticed the "BRAKE" light that would come on from using the E-brake stayed on. I have no idea what to check in order to take it off.
Hope someone here can help thnks in advance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

By any chance is the fluid level low in the brake fluid reservoir?


----------



## joenito5 (Oct 6, 2011)

no, its in the middle but its not neither on low or below the line. Should i still try to put some in??


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Follow the brake pedal, there's a brake switch that triggers brake lights. The stopper is usually made of plastic and crumbles with age. replace it


----------

